
8 pathetic ways David Bowie’s death is being used to flog products - Kittykn
http://www.thememo.com/2016/01/11/david-bowie-dead-advertising-marketing-office-shoes/
======
jgrahamc
Does that include this article?

~~~
DrScump
Of course!

Google Analytics

GoSquared

SumoMe

Twitter-Button

;}

It is worth a read, however.

